

Review our startup: Wibba.com - discover and share great products - crackadder

We built wibba to scratch our own itch.<p>We need somewhere to discover what things others are buying.<p>I want to know which new apps scobleizer is using on his iPhone, which books PG is reading on his iPad, which tracks our DJ friends are spinning on their turntables.<p>Wibba is a simple clean app which makes discovering and sharing products quick and easy. We've also built in commenting and liking functions<p>Open an account share products you like. Follow other trendsetters. Create your own product stream. Integrate with twitter and FB quickly and easily.<p>We've been live just under a week.<p>Do you think there is a need for a product like this, would you use it?<p>thanks so much!<p>http://wibba.com
======
retube
There have been many attempts at this kind of thing before, e.g RecommendBox.
The trouble is it requires active participation. If I want to share the love
I'm far more likely to shout out on facebook or twitter. Perhaps what you need
to do is scrape your friends/followers feeds for their likes?

Also - how are you going to stop spam? THe first wibbler I checked was this:
<http://wibba.com/thisiskewl/>

~~~
crackadder
understood. im not sure how we could scrape twitter for peoples likes. we
don't have that semantic capability.

so are you using as it requires active participation it will be impossible to
get traction?

~~~
retube
I'm not saying impossible, just hard. If I feel the need to share, I'm
probably going to use the channel that gives me the widest exposure, and the
most relevant. This is likely to be facebook or twitter.

Edit: if you could identify semantically likes on twitter, that would be a
neat little app. Aggregating likes would be valuable I'd have thought.

------
scrrr
Yet another affiliate-marketing app. I personally do not have the itch to know
what others are buying.

I'm more interested in what people are creating.

~~~
crackadder
thx for this, its not about affiliate marketing though

